# American made Work Boots and shoes



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 22, 2014)

I typically wear a logger style work boot. What brands are people using? Looking for honest opinions. I am not having luck with boots lasting anywhere as long as they used too.


----------



## Knots (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had good luck with Chippewas.  I've only worn their regular work boots though, not their logger boots.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 23, 2014)

we do some work for these folks. http://www.whitesboots.com/. great reputation.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 23, 2014)

Either Chippewa or Red Wings.  Not sure if they're American made. I think Red Wing offers an American made boot but it's like $100 more and they're already around 2 bills for the ones I buy. 
I used to wear them all the time (work, weekends,  18 hours a day) and both brands would average 2-3 years. 
Last Chippewas I had were a little messed up. Took me a month to figure out my ham strings weren't pulled, and it was the boot that was fatiguing my legs in a bad way.
So if you're a size 12, I'll send ya a free pair of chippewa boots like new, low miles. No returns. I can't bring myself to throw away a $200 pair of boots. I bought em on sale so I had em for a year before I wore them so no return option.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

If you won't wear those boots, drop them off at a Salvation army or Goodwill.  Someone who can't afford decent boots will thank you....


----------



## drz1050 (Nov 24, 2014)

Chippewas or Thorogood. Red Wings aren't what they used to be.

My regular work boots are Thorogood, insulated/ waterproof boots are Chippewas. Both made in 'Murica. The work boots are due for a resole, but the uppers are still in great condition.


----------



## metalsped (Nov 24, 2014)

Red Wing does make an ALL American line... just need their search tools to find the styles in question. That is what I wear.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. So far the WHITES are the only name I am not familiar with.
Red Wings: I am not certain but I was told their American made line is only assembled with outsourced materials. correct me if I have been misinformed.
Chippewas: I used them in the past, CRS kicking in and I do not recall the issues that I had with them.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 24, 2014)

Red Wing, Weinbrenner, Carolina, White's all have domestic presents. White's produces around 400 dozen/ mo. ask the salesperson for the usa made selection. and yes be prepared to pay. due to the reduction in stateside suppliers many shoe components are sourced offshore. as an example, Montello heel is the last heel mfg. left in the USA. His production is sold out. Balance filled with Mexican and Brazilian product.   Happy Thanksgiving folks


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Doug, The heel is where mine are failing. This is a big problem for me being in the 200lb + club.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 24, 2014)

if they are welt construction  and domestically produced the factory may have a rebuild dept. we reworked ET Wrtight's in our factory till they closed in the 90's. it also sounds like a simple cobble if you can find one. the great thing about welts are they can be rebuilt and literally last a lifetime. good luck. as a side thought, if you go with Carolina you wearing a Warren Buffett product.


----------



## valley ranch (Nov 24, 2014)

I remember having a pair of Chippewas they cost $12.50, I'm not gona tell you what year that was. I was wondering if they still made them.

Richard


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Nov 24, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> If you won't wear those boots, drop them off at a Salvation army or Goodwill.  Someone who can't afford decent boots will thank you....



I was thinking that, but my buddy said it would be cruel. They're put together just a little crooked somehow and there'll be another guy walking around going, hmmmm, "why are my legs so sore at the end of the day?"
May do it anyway, let it be their decision to keep them or not.

Good luck finding a Salvation army or Goodwill shop anywhere near here. Planet Aid has taken over everywhere, sad, really. Incomes are lowest in the northern part of the state, but the population density is too, so everything is a good hour south of here. Planet Aid it is........They'll be dropped in today.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 24, 2014)

I am reminded of this story from a couple of years ago ... http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/winnipeg-bus-driver-gives-his-shoes-to-man-in-need-1.1152164

Donating those boots will help someone with limited means and will generate some income for other charitable works for the agency   I think I would prefer sore legs to frost-bite...


----------



## metalsped (Nov 24, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Thanks for the replies. So far the WHITES are the only name I am not familiar with.
> Red Wings: I am not certain but I was told their American made line is only assembled with outsourced materials. correct me if I have been misinformed.
> Chippewas: I used them in the past, CRS kicking in and I do not recall the issues that I had with them.



On their site, unless they have changed it since the last time I was one... you can choose from American Made, American made with imported components, and Imported (exact verbiage is not right, but you get the gist).


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-win...ed-wing-mens-9-inch-logger-lineman-boot-black


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes I saw those, but they have a vibram sole. Correct me if I am mis informed, but I thought Vibram is an outsourced material/source.


----------



## Alex C (Nov 24, 2014)

red wing 4417. i need the electrical hazard rating. they are a 9 inch lightly insulted boot with steel toe. i liked them better than the chips. i feel like the chips have too abrupt of a drop between the high heal and the arch. made my back feel better too! i still haven't sprung for the extra 100 bucks to get the made in USA, but they are available.


----------



## metalsped (Nov 24, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Yes I saw those, but they have a vibram sole. Correct me if I am mis informed, but I thought Vibram is an outsourced material/source.


Molded 20 min down the road from me

http://www.vibram.com/index.php/us/VIBRAM/Where-we-are/USA/Quabaug


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 24, 2014)

"Today, Vibram soles are manufactured in Brazil, China, Italy and the United States, and are used by more than 1,000 footwear manufacturers in their footwear products"-Wikapedia

JUst proves: You can't believe everything you hear!
I like the way Redwing breaks down the website like that. Much easier to shop.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2014)

In any American made boot discussion I have to chime in for Matterhorns. I wear their 10" coal miner's boot and can't imagine any way I could ever tear them up. Run $250 to $300 according to who you buy them from.

These are mine.







http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=MATTERHORN


----------



## mustangwagz (Nov 24, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> In any American made boot discussion I have to chime in for Matterhorns. I wear their 10" coal miner's boot and can't imagine any way I could ever tear them up. Run $250 to $300 according to who you buy them from.
> 
> These are mine.
> 
> ...


Matterhorns!! Company i work for buys them by the pallet load...seriously!   All the guys underground wear them day in and day out.  

for me, ive tried a LOT of the big name brands, and i found the ones i like.  Never looked up production origin, however i prefer "Georgia Boots" i LOVE THEM!! Flat foot boots, and they take a beating! I work outdoors, Mud, Water, snow, dust, dirt, coal, Oil spills, Anti-freeze, Diesel, anything....anything you could possibly spill on your boots, while bending wrenches, ive spilled it. lol   Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 24, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> Yes I saw those, but they have a vibram sole. Correct me if I am mis informed, but I thought Vibram is an outsourced material/source.


 They seem to note whether imported materials are used on other models of shoes = those ones just said made in USA.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 24, 2014)

In the United States, Vibram soling products are manufactured under exclusive license by Quabaug Corporation of North Brookfield, Massachusetts ... wikipedia


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> In any American made boot discussion I have to chime in for Matterhorns. I wear their 10" coal miner's boot and can't imagine any way I could ever tear them up. Run $250 to $300 according to who you buy them from.
> 
> These are mine.
> 
> ...


warren buffet again?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2014)

Warren Bootfit.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been wearing a pair of Justin 766's for several years now, steel toed and made in the USA but not cheap. They're holding up quite well. When you live where there's red clay for soil lugged soles are useless IMO.
http://www.justinoriginalworkboots.com/footwear/men/handcrafted-usa/766


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Warren Bootfit.


same guy that bought dexter shoe in what ended up being a $4bil deal for the Alfond family. he admits to the worst investment he has ever made.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-win...ed-wing-mens-9-inch-logger-lineman-boot-brown

So this is the only 100% American insulated logger heal by red wing with out a steel toe.

The MSRP is high, but I think would be ok if they last. Reading reviews now.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 25, 2014)

I like my steel toes, they've saved me more than once. I guess after wearing them for like 25 years you sorta get accustomed to them being there. Also wore a hard hat for for 20 some years but didn't take long to use to not wearing that but should have had it on the other week when I got hit in the head.


----------



## Osagebndr (Nov 25, 2014)

Hoffmann and dannerboots  are very good also. I've owned dannerboots  and a guy I work with has had a pair of Hoffmann boots for several years very durable and comfortable but again not real affordable, by the way I tie rebar for a living and getting more than 3-6 months out of a pair of boots is next to impossible


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 25, 2014)

I do not like the steel toe for extended outdoor cold weather. But yes they are safer.
Researching boots is similar to researching stoves and boilers-Great we can do in one place!
Thanks for all the suggestions and information so far.


----------



## burnham (Nov 27, 2014)

I use Hoffmans at work most days, but have a pair of White climbing boots, and a few pairs of American made Red Wings.  Work buys me a pair of boots every year, and a pair of climbing boots every third year.  I have a lot of boots, the wife is always after me to throw some away.


----------



## splitoak (Dec 2, 2014)

REDWING...


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought a pair of Chippewa loggers back in 2008 and have been very happy with them. Not cheap but well made. I did wear out the vibran soles but the excellent old shoe guy in Ossining replaced them both for about $80 with identical soles. He told me that they were a well made boot that had lots of life in them. They are big and heavy but I can still wear them all day.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a pair of Red Wings that I have had resoled . . . much cheaper than buying a new pair of boots . . . and they're already broken in.


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 3, 2014)

Around my area, we no longer have any shoe repair ... a dying art


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 3, 2014)

V


Lake Girl said:


> Around my area, we no longer have any shoe repair ... a dying art



We have an old Italian man who learned from his father in the old country. I hope he never retires. Does excellent and affordable work. I hope he is training somebody.


----------



## bholler (Dec 3, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Around my area, we no longer have any shoe repair ... a dying art


we have a few repair places near us but my boots are usually to far gone after a season to be repaired.  But i did have my last pair of winter carolina boots repaired a few seams came apart and they needed resoled but otherwise the leather was all still good.


----------



## jillybeansisme (Dec 4, 2014)

My boots are packed for my move, so I can't remember what brand they are (if they are even a brand).  There's a possibility they are Red Wings because not too many Manufacturers have a size 4  . . . extra wide.  Now, some would say they are worn out since I've had them a few decades, but a pair of Dr. Scholl gel soles in them works wonders.  When they do actually get retired, I might give them new life as plant holders (line them with plastic first) .  I don't wear them alot, but now that I'm moving, they'll be back in use for landscaping, etc.  (I wore them a lot when I was a concrete laborer on a wall crew one summer about 32 years ago).

Manufacturers have come to realize it is better for their bottom line if they don't make products to last.  Nothing lasts like it used to, no matter what the product is.


----------

